# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Machine for countersinking nails?

## Jim bob

Hi, Perhaps this has been asked before but I didn't find it. I have 100s of nails to countersink so I can sand my deck prior to oilling. Surely I don't have to use a nail punch and hammer for all of them?! Is there something out there automatic (ie. a machine) that will do the job? I really over the hammering.  
thanks

----------


## dukekamaya

Decking nails are not meant to be countersunk, rather the dome head is meant to sit proud of the board. This is one reason why screws are more popular these days for deck fixing - the screw sits flush with the board 
Punching in decking nails can lead to rotting in the area around the punched hole as well as the possibility of boards lifting

----------


## jimj

The idea of the dome headed nail to offer protection is a good one until the deck starts to look like s++T and the only answer is to sand. I would love to show up at a deck and see perfectly countersunk SS screws but I see them in 1 out of every 15-20 decks. 80% of the decks I inspect have dome headed either gal or stainless. Most are coated in either Sikkens Cetol Deck,Hls, Intergrain DWD or Cabots natural decking oil all looking like crap.. The idea of the deck rotting from punching the nails is a debatable discussion with many arguing over this. That is not my intention in this post. You have asked if there is a tool that can help. Please go to www. Basso.com.au and look for the link to nail puller. It is a weird description as it doesn't pull but punches nails down. It is an air tool needing a compressor and hose. I have been using mine for 5 years with no hassles. It has a small pin that punches the nail when the trigger is pulled. I have hand punched with a 3 lb hammer and punch over 100m2 decks at a time. To say the novelty wears out soon is an understatement. I paid over 300.00 5 years ago and see that it is now 269.00. If you want to buy it when you are done I would offer 50% of the cost to buy it from you. I have 2 already but a third one can't hurt. 
Good luck, 
JimJ     www. restore-a-deck.com.au

----------


## Jim bob

Jim, 
Thank you for this info. I wasn't able to find the Australian site. Looks like the .com.au site is down. I did find the taiwanese site   BASSO INDUSTRY CORP. 
This looks to be the device. I'm keen to purchase one and if you wanted to purchase at 50% after I'm finished, I would likely take you up on the offer. I'm not sure what the go is with the Australian website. Perhaps I did something wrong but it was a blank page. 
So how well does this thing work? I'm doubting it would sink dome head nails in one hit so do you need to hit them a couple times with it? Does it slip off the head of the nail? I'm finding that the punch I'm using burrs over unevenly and eventually starts to slip off the head. 
Also agree with you on the not hammering nails. If the deck looks as sh  t as mine then I'm happy to hit them down and risk the rot. If a board lifts I'll replace.  
Any further details on the Australian distributor? I'm on the north side of Brisbane also at Samford so not so far from you.

----------


## dukekamaya

Interesting JimJ, we probably sell 80% screws (sq. drive both stainless and gal) to 20% decking nails. 
The feedback from the reps from several major fastner companies is the same.

----------


## jimj

I don't doubt that you sell that many screws versus nails however on the sunshine coast they don't show up here in the same percentage. There is no doubt using ss counter sunk type 17 square driven is the way I advise people. However most of the builders up here use a nail gun and cause a lot of splitting during the installation. It is all about time and speed. The method I really prefer is to counter sink deeper,install the screw and fill the hole with a wooden plug. Cut off the plug and sand flush. Very slow but looks great and prevents a lot of issues over time the long term. 
You are right with the Basso site sorry about that. I purchased mine from Portugal Cork . They are in Mansfield 3343 7677 ask to speak to Frank he is the sales manager. I buy my abrasives from them as well as other gear. Tell him you are buying and then selling to me and want the best price HA HA. They are imported by www. Gamer.com.au 
The gun has a barrel that is like a large size drinking straw. The pin inside is recessed about 3-4 mm inside from the end. When you pull the trigger the pin comes out. The amount of force required is dependent on
1. The size of the dome head
2.Type of hardwood decking and the condition it is in
3. Hardwood or pine joists
4. the amount of PSI in the compressor
 The end of the barrel is open and fits fairly nice over nail head(depending on the size of the nail head)  The pin is cylindrical. I have found that a very slight tapering on its end gives a better result .
Sometimes 1 punch is enough. Often it may need 2 rarely 3. I use it until my compressor starts up to refill the pressure. That is when I stand up ,stretch my aching back,curse the fact that those wretched nails are there and start thinking of my beer fridge. 
Please feel free to call me if you have any issues 
Jim J   Restore-A-Deck :: decks timber restoration maintenance jetty boardwalk fences 
Good Luck!

----------


## dukekamaya

Fair enough.
Most the builders here screw the decks (exception being treated pine) with either gal or S/S screws. 
We sell far more ironbark decking than anything else - the nail guns don't generally go through so screwing is the best option anyway. 
The Kleva-Kilp fixing with Modwood is becoming very popular too

----------


## Jim bob

Well I have been fortunate. I managed to pick one up on ebay for $100! These things can't be common. Really was dumb luck. 
Thanks Jim for the tip off. At that price I will find it hard to part with it if it proves handy but if I decide I won't need it after the deck job I'll honour the half price deal and you can purchase for $50. I was planning on building another deck at some stage and if I nail it this would come in handy but I might choose screws this time. 
Well I know what I'll be doing next weekend.....

----------


## jimj

Well done you got a great purchase price. Good luck with it. You will find that you need to stand over the top of the gun and apply downward pressure with your other hand. Be warned that regardless of the method used in punching the nails splitting can occur. Especially on the ends of butt joins. I think after you have done this exercise it will have convinced you that for your next deck that countersunk stainless steel screws will be the go. 
jimj   Restore-A-Deck :: decks timber restoration maintenance jetty boardwalk fences

----------


## jimj

Forgot to add that it is wise wearing eye protection. Occasionally small pieces of wood may fly up and it you. 
Jim J

----------

